
Leaked paper submitted to NEJM suggests hydroxychloroquine ineffective - wyxuan
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8b2govfsa6n0xbq/NEJM_Clinical%20Outcomes%20of%20Hydroxychlorquine%20in%20Patients%20with%20COVID19.pdf.pdf.pdf.pdf?dl=0
======
rurcliped
I don't work in this field, but the authors seem to be suggesting that
hydroxychloroquine makes some things significantly worse. Patients who took
hydroxychloroquine were much more likely to "need" supplementary oxygen.
However, the two groups of patients were in two different hospitals. The paper
doesn't discuss whether each hospital used exactly the same definition of
"need" and had staff policies/practices that assessed this need with exactly
the same amount of diligence.

~~~
gus_massa
I agree. From the article:

> _This created a unique situation in which natural randomization occurred
> depending on which hospital they were admitted to._

As someone that goes to every thread about the French study to highlight that
it has no real control group, I'm morary obliged to point here that this study
has no real control group (in spite it has somewhat the oposite conclussion).

------
tannerbrockwell
Hopefully we get some update on the WHO test that is announced in this
document: "20,000 healthcare workers [will receive] chloroquine [and] will be
tested daily as currently used in the treatment of rheumatoid arthritis for
three months or until they are diagnosed with COVID-19." [1]

[1]: [https://www.who.int/blueprint/priority-diseases/key-
action/R...](https://www.who.int/blueprint/priority-diseases/key-action/RD-
Blueprint-expert-group-on-CQ-call-Mar-13-2020.pdf)

